# Pardus 2007.2

## Riklaunim

Pojawiła się nowa wersja Pardusa - dystrubucji Linuksa dla początkujących wykorzystująca KDE wraz z własnymi ulepszeniami i bajerami. Na jakilinux.org pojawiła się recenzja opisująca Pardusa  :Smile:  Zachęcam do przetestowania go.

Główne bajery dla "zaawansowanych":

- własny system init (bardzo szybki)

- menedżer pakietów PiSi (CLI) + z gui w QT (obsługa zależności itp.)

- kiedyś bazowali na Gentoo, teraz usamodzielnili się  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pardus to dystrybucja GNU/Linux sponsorowana i rozwijana przez turecką Radę Nauki i Technologii (TÜBİTAK). Dystrybucja ta posiada szereg unikalnych aplikacji i rozwiązań takich jak Mudur — framework rozruchowy czy PiSi — menedżer pakietów. Dystrybucja przeznaczona jest dla przeciętnego użytkownika. Zapewne zaraz pojawią się głosy “po co kolejna dystrybucja?”. Otóż Pardus nie jest kolejnym klonem Slaxa czy zbiorem pakietów. Po pierwsze jest to dedykowana dystrybucja dla Turków, po drugie posiada wiele unikalnych rozwiązań, o których więcej w dalszej części artykułu.
> 
> http://jakilinux.org/linux/pardus/nowy-rysiek-pardus-20072/

 

Polonizacja Pardusowych komponentów w toku.

----------

## Poe

*głos z sali* przepraszam, czy jest na sali Turek?

(nie moglem sie powstrzymać)

----------

## timor

 *Poe wrote:*   

> *głos z sali* przepraszam, czy jest na sali Turek?
> 
> (nie moglem sie powstrzymać)

 

Dobre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kneczaj

Jak dla mnie to odpada, gdyż nie jest dystrybucją ciągłą, a ja wolę mieć wszystko w miarę aktualne. Poza tym w dystrybucjach skokowych z tego co słyszałem nie zawsze można zupdateować istniejący system i trzeba go reinstalować.

----------

## timor

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie to odpada, gdyż nie jest dystrybucją ciągłą, a ja wolę mieć wszystko w miarę aktualne. Poza tym w dystrybucjach skokowych z tego co słyszałem nie zawsze można zupdateować istniejący system i trzeba go reinstalować.

 To jak już zeszliśmy z tematu... Czy debian jest dystrybucją ciągłą?

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *kneczaj wrote:*   Jak dla mnie to odpada, gdyż nie jest dystrybucją ciągłą, a ja wolę mieć wszystko w miarę aktualne. Poza tym w dystrybucjach skokowych z tego co słyszałem nie zawsze można zupdateować istniejący system i trzeba go reinstalować. To jak już zeszliśmy z tematu... Czy debian jest dystrybucją ciągłą?

 

debian, sabayon, arch ... nie wiem co jeszcze...

sam szukam jakiegos distro (najlepiej) jak Gentoo, tylko zeby binarne pakiety mialo i tak np emerge firefox sadzalo mi 64bit firefoxa a firefox-bin 32-bitowego... z tym ze bez kompilacji  :Smile:  meczy mnie juz to czekanie az sie wsyztsko skompiluje i kilku dniowe kompilacje  :Sad: 

pociagnalem archa, teraz ciagne sabayon i zobaczymy co mi bardziej podpasuje...

Chyba ze macie jakies swoje uwagi, sugestie... etc... kurna maly OT sie robi...

Jezeli Wam to nie przeszkadza to piszcie tutaj, a jesli tak, to trza zwrocic mi uwage i zaloze oddzielny topic wtedy  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> debian, sabayon, arch ... nie wiem co jeszcze...
> 
> sam szukam jakiegos distro (najlepiej) jak Gentoo, tylko zeby binarne pakiety mialo i tak np emerge firefox sadzalo mi 64bit firefoxa a firefox-bin 32-bitowego... z tym ze bez kompilacji  meczy mnie juz to czekanie az sie wsyztsko skompiluje i kilku dniowe kompilacje 
> 
> pociagnalem archa, teraz ciagne sabayon i zobaczymy co mi bardziej podpasuje...
> ...

 

O widzisz to się dobrze zrozumiemy  :Smile: 

Ja się zastanawiałem nad jakimś distro na serwer. To serwer usługowy (dla studentów) jest tam wszystko co sobie zażyczą, apache, php, bazy itd itp

Normalnie nie da się go aktualizować w roku akademickim bo strach żeby coś padło.

Zaktualizowałem gcc oraz glibca przy okazji przechodząc na nowszy release gentoo i mam przez to ponad 700 paczek do przeinstalowania. Jak na razie połowa usług nie działa, tylko sadzi segfaulty ;/

Stąd zacząłem się zastanawiać nad debianem -> stabilny, dobre wsparcie, kupa paczek, społeczność...

Tylko jednej rzeczy się boję... Czy więcej czasu mi zejdzie z odzyskiwaniem czy ze stawianiem od początku  :Wink: 

A arch'a instaluję właśnie na laptopie, pobawię się i zobaczę ile to warte  :Smile: 

----------

## lsdudi

Ja mam na serwerze akademickim gentoo i nikt nie narzeka zbytnio.

ale racja zdarza sie ze zaraz po emerge world trzeba siekać revdep-rebuild bo sie sypia usługi 

ale jakos zbytnio nie narzekamy

----------

## Eeeyeore

@Riklaunim

Z całym szacunkiem dziekuje za zaproszenie, ale jednak nie. Dziwie się ze sie tak zawzioles na tlumaczenie jakies takiego tureckiego ustrojstwa, a genciaka sobie odpuszczasz. Czyzby potrzeba zaistnienia jako polski christos nowej dystrybucji ? Zupelnie bez sensu. Tak jakbys sie potrzebowal za wszelka cena dowartosciowac tlumaczac i promujac srednia dystrybucje. Jeszcze raz to wybor bez sensu.

Marnujesz sie i tyle, ale Twoj wybor...

----------

## timor

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> @Riklaunim
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem dziekuje za zaproszenie, ale jednak nie. Dziwie się ze sie tak zawzioles na tlumaczenie jakies takiego tureckiego ustrojstwa, a genciaka sobie odpuszczasz. Czyzby potrzeba zaistnienia jako polski christos nowej dystrybucji ? Zupelnie bez sensu. Tak jakbys sie potrzebowal za wszelka cena dowartosciowac tlumaczac i promujac srednia dystrybucje. Jeszcze raz to wybor bez sensu.
> 
> Marnujesz sie i tyle, ale Twoj wybor...

 Nie rozumiem Twojego ataku. Jak lubi Turecki to niech tłumaczy  :Smile:  jego sprawa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> @Riklaunim
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem dziekuje za zaproszenie, ale jednak nie. Dziwie się ze sie tak zawzioles na tlumaczenie jakies takiego tureckiego ustrojstwa, a genciaka sobie odpuszczasz. Czyzby potrzeba zaistnienia jako polski christos nowej dystrybucji ? Zupelnie bez sensu. Tak jakbys sie potrzebowal za wszelka cena dowartosciowac tlumaczac i promujac srednia dystrybucje. Jeszcze raz to wybor bez sensu.
> 
> Marnujesz sie i tyle, ale Twoj wybor...

 

Biblioteka Poleca również wiadomo którą dystrybucję  :Smile:  więc problemu nie ma. Pardus spodobał mi się jako takie ciekawe distro dla "początkujących" zawierające parę fajnych rozwiązań (uruchamia się to znacznie szybciej od mojego Gentoo  :Wink:  ) Taka alternatywa dla Łubuntu.

----------

## kneczaj

Ostatnio przetestowałem jednak pardusa i przesiadłbym się na niego, gdyby nie to że ma tak mało paczek. Distro naprawdę bardzo fajne.

Bardzo się zdziwiłem gdy zobaczyłem użycie ramu w kinfocenter, tylko 16% (Mam 384MB) z uruchomionym domyślnym pulpitem KDE. Szok!!! W gentoo miałem 25%, a w archu 22% (kdemod), a w pardusie tylko 16%. Ciekawe jak oni to robią, że kde zżera tak mało pamięci.

----------

## cast0r

 *timor wrote:*   

> To jak już zeszliśmy z tematu... Czy debian jest dystrybucją ciągłą?

 

tak, ale to tylko odnosi sie do Sid. Uzywajac Sid masz  nowe pakiety, oraz ciaglosc.

----------

## Raku

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> tak, ale to tylko odnosi sie do Sid. Uzywajac Sid masz  nowe pakiety, oraz ciaglosc.

 

ja bym ciągłość jeszcze na testing rozciągnął. Trafia tam przecież wszystko z sida, tylko z pewnym poślizgiem czasowym (z wyjątkiem okresu, gdy testing jest zamrożone przez kolejnym wydaniem wersji stabilnej).

----------

## C1REX

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bardzo się zdziwiłem gdy zobaczyłem użycie ramu w kinfocenter, tylko 16% (Mam 384MB) z uruchomionym domyślnym pulpitem KDE. Szok!!! W gentoo miałem 25%, a w archu 22% (kdemod), a w pardusie tylko 16%. Ciekawe jak oni to robią, że kde zżera tak mało pamięci.

 

Może optymalizowali na rozmiar? Aplikacje powinne mniej RAMu zajmować i się szybciej uruchamiać - kosztem szybkości działania, ale niekoniecznie.

Jak ktoś ma możliwości, to mocno polecam przetestowanie Pardusa.

Bardzo interesująca dystrybucja, z ciekawą grafiką (chyba ktoś od komiksów pomagał).

BTW: Wyszła wersja beta nowego Ryśka. Zaraz zassam i przetestuję - tylko coś nigdzie nie widzę bety do zassania.

----------

